# TWRP won't set as recovery



## Brion1 (Jun 11, 2011)

OK so I have looked around and can't find an answer to my problem. I have cwm as my recovery on my kindle fire right now and after following the steps to get twrp set to be my new recovery, I can get it to boot into it when running the scripts but it never says that it installed. Then when I reboot back into recovery it boots back into cwm. I don't know if there is a way to remove cwm before I install twrp. Has anyone run into this before?


----------



## shasha1334 (Oct 14, 2011)

I am having this same exact issue. Does anybody have a solution for it??


----------



## tedr108 (Oct 14, 2011)

Post the steps that you used...and the twrp file name. I just installed the new TWRP yesterday with their new flashable .zip ... no issues here.

Don't know your current setup, but are you sure that you did not lose root with an OTA update?


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Brion1 said:


> OK so I have looked around and can't find an answer to my problem. I have cwm as my recovery on my kindle fire right now and after following the steps to get twrp set to be my new recovery, I can get it to boot into it when running the scripts but it never says that it installed. Then when I reboot back into recovery it boots back into cwm. I don't know if there is a way to remove cwm before I install twrp. Has anyone run into this before?


If you just download the KFU it will flash it for you now.


----------

